# 34 weeks and just wanna be done!!!



## katrus78

I know I should be wishing to have my girls baking for another couple of weeks, but I just can't take this anymore! I am just so uncomfortable, and I still work full time while I can barely walk, thanks to SPD! I am not a big whiner usually, but I am just so so so tired now! I want my body back! 
Rant over.


----------



## jackie2012

rant away. it's so not fun those last few weeks and being torn with wanting them to stay put and coming out. I worked up until a few days before i delivered too and the last few weeks it took all i had just to get out of bed and go in. and it seemed to take so long for the time to pass but looking back now that the twins are here it's just a distant memory and i am glad they hung in there as long as they did. only a little ways to go hang in there.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you sweety. I do really force myself to get up each morning, and the worst to parts are to put my socks/shoes on and to walk to the car. Once I'm in my office, it's gets a little better. I just feel like I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy at all, with the exception of the first few weeks. :( and it's sad cause this is most likely my last pregnancy. 
How far along were you when your were born?


----------



## jogami

Physically I feel ok. I have aches and pains but nothing extraordinary compared to my son. But I totally know how you feel! I'm also still working full time, until just a few days before I have the girls. But I'm just impatient to meet my little girls and hold them in my arms. Only 3 and a bit weeks to go for me, having them at 37 weeks; but I know this is going to drag the longest! Hang in there I know it's hard but the longer you go the more likelihood of them coming home with you. Before you know it we'll be posting our birth stories :D


----------



## BabyBG

I'm 31 weeks and sooo done! Having to look after my 16 month old which is a mission. She is very active and thus accident prone. Bit through her tongue last night! Uuugghh! Just waiting for my mom to arrive in three weeks and then will have a elective section at 36 weeks at the latest. Only consultation is knowing they will be here on Dec 20 at the latest!


----------



## san fran shan

I'm sooo done too!! It's 4 am and I'm too sore to sleep. I can only sleep in one position and it starts hurting and there's nothing I can do. I'm still working but it's from home. I am grateful for that. I have 3 days of work left, then thanksgiving, then induction on the 26th. Seems like forever away, but once it's here I know I'm going to freak out! 

My feet and ankles are sooo swollen. Between my last two doctors appointments I gained 10 ounds in 10 days. I am not eating nearly as much as I was a month ago and cut out he occasional ice cream. I am guessing it's water weight but geeze!! 

My BFF is visiting me today and she is going to highlight and trim my hair. I have two more friends visiting me tomorrow for lunch. It will be nice for passing time. 

We are almost there ladies!


----------



## ~Hope~

Hang in there girls there are lights at the end of the tunnel. 

I am so in awe of those of you still working or being mums, I'm lucky that I've been on mat leave since 28 weeks and have no one to look after so if it gets too much I can just hit the sofa.


----------



## jackie2012

katrus78 said:


> Thank you sweety. I do really force myself to get up each morning, and the worst to parts are to put my socks/shoes on and to walk to the car. Once I'm in my office, it's gets a little better. I just feel like I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy at all, with the exception of the first few weeks. :( and it's sad cause this is most likely my last pregnancy.
> How far along were you when your were born?

i was 35+2 when my water broke i was actually due at work that morning. I only had two days left till i went on mat leave.lol
but yes by the end it was a workout to put on my undies and sock and just wore slip on sandals cause i couldn't get my shoes on and i was so swollen nothing else would fit.
I was the same i didn't enjoy my pregnancy at all with my other kids i loved being pregnant and this one i felt cheated because it was my last one and really just wanted to enjoy it. But strangely i already miss my big baby bump.


----------



## Dollywally

Just hang in there. I promise you it is worth it. when they come and they don't need any time in the nicu you will be so thankful and proud that you lasted so long. I had SPD a breech baby and a transverse one. I had a serious iron deficiency which meant i needed transfusions every two days and my ribs were at breaking point from 30 weeks. I was praying they would come early but they weren't going anywhere. I had to beg my doc to take them out at 37 weeks as he wanted me to go closer to 39. The pain was so bad i was on every pain killer i was allowed and i couldn't even turn over in bed sometimes as the pelvis pain was so bad. I promise you the minute they come its all a distant memory and there is instant relief from pain. They are sooo worth it!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow, I didn't realize how many of you are around 34 weeks as well! 
Dolly, I am just trying to convince myself that I can do it for one more week. 
San Fran, I am so jealous! To me, 26th is so close! I am also very swollen :(
Jogami, how do you know for sure they will take them out at 37 weeks?
I don't know... I kinda wish they scheduled my csection at least at 36 weeks, I'd be crossing out the dates than.


----------



## jogami

Thats when my section is booked so if all goes according to plan (as I'm praying for); then 37 weeks it is :winkwink:


----------



## PammyJ

I feel ya Katrus! And my doctor will let me go to 38 1/2 weeks! Shoot me, I know its great for them...but i'm seriously going to be done by 36wks (and thats my birthday, so that would be great)...I'm carrying SO high and I think these babies will never drop! But then again I dont think I ever dropped with my daughter....argh...we'll see if my hubby and I can get things moving arond 36wks! :o)


----------



## Suffysmom

I completely understand. I'm only a little over 32 and I just want this done with. I want my little ones in my arms. It just feels like this has been going on forever! I truly want my children born healthy but I also can't help but want them now!


----------



## katrus78

Pammy, my doc scheduled me for 38.5 weeks too, and I think it's ridiculous as we all know that ain't gonna happen! I begged for a closer date, but no luck! It's my bday today, actually, and I barely got up from bed :( no celebration for me at all today.


----------



## PammyJ

Aww, Happy Birthday! I know, it sucks...and my hubby just gave me his LOVELY COLD! I was so mad when I woke up in the middle of the night with a nasty sore throat! So I think this may make me more miserable! I know I shouldn't complain because i've had a smooth and non complicated pregnancy...but what better place to complain but to women in the same boat!


----------



## katrus78

Lol, I think if I got a cold at this point, I would honestly cry from pity to myself. :( get some theraflu tea, and I hope you feel better.


----------



## Eternal

Rant away, I hit 28 weeks and was ready to be done, lol, I slowly got to 37 and was glad I did and proud I managed it, I had a scheduled section due to both being breach. The amount of tears cried and the fear my consultant would make me go o 38 or more was terrifying!


----------



## katrus78

I think if I make it to 36 weeks, which is November 30th, than I will try to go to December 12th (12/12/12). I will go on my mat leave on Dec 01, and just lay in bed until Dec 11th, and than go and demand a csection. At least I will have some motivation to carry them longer.


----------



## jackie2012

happy birthday hope you feel better. at least you have a plan and a goal.


----------



## PammyJ

I'm 36 wks on November 30th too (my bday!) Same due date...guess we'll see which one of us goes first!! I've been told no sex due to a kidney stone surgery I had at 28wks that put me into labor (yes it sucked as bad as you're thinking), but I told my hubby starting 36 wks, it's on, lets get these babies out! :o)


----------



## katrus78

Oh wow, a kidney stone surgery?! Damn, I better stop complaining! Lol it would be interesting to see which one of us goes first :) please keep us posted on any sign of things starting to happen!


----------



## Porcelain

I was telling my husband today about how I loooove being pregnant, but am simultaneously sick of it. I'm on bed rest and while that's awesome I feel like a total sloth because I'm not allowed to so much as get up and get myself a glass of water much less sit properly so I can be a contributing member of the family and do work (I wish my laptop had the capacity I needed to work!). I know it's good for the babies and I love those kicks, but I feel so helpless and uncomfy!


----------



## katrus78

Porcelain, do you have an induction or csection scheduled any time soon? You are so close, I'm jealous! Soon we will be reading your this is it story!


----------



## san fran shan

Happy belated birthday Katrus! 

I am 35 weeks today!! The newest development is the massive swelling in my feet and ankles. Actually my legs look like tree trunks!! And they feel bruised from being so big. I have been sleeping on the couch for a few weeks and I can't even lay down on my own. My husband has to pick up my legs for me and swing them onto the couch because it hurts so bad to lift them! It feels like my pubic bone is going to break open. The other day I had some huge movements from twin B and am wondering if she turned around. I really hope she didn't. My next appt is Wednesday the 21st AND the 21st is my last day of work. Even working from home is getting hard, LOL.

I can't believe the docs that want you ladies to go to 38 weeks. 37 is full term so why extend the suffering???


----------



## Porcelain

Doc said he'll probably induce around 38 weeks if they don't come sooner. He's known for being more natural, but offered us a c-section if that's what we wanted (I guess because I have a slimmer body type?). We told him nope so I think he's trying to respect our choice.
Decided I'm going to start moving around December 3rd and try sex, nipple stimulation and whatnot to get things going because I don't want to be artificially induced. 
Lol San Fran! I had to ask my hubby to lift my legs onto the couch, too!
Happy late birthday, Katrus!


----------



## san fran shan

I don't want artificial induction either! The thought of sex sounds soooo awful though. I am picturing doing it doggy style and looking like a pot bellied pig on all fours. Now there's a sight!! I think my husband is scared of getting that close to the babies anyways. I am walking around more and cleaning and cooking a little more. I am having a sweep on Wednesday and maybe that will do the trick!


----------



## Porcelain

Lol... With that thought I'm a little less eager now, too!


----------



## PammyJ

Oh San Fran, you gave me an amazing chuckle!! Doggy style!! THis is true, it sound horrific BUT it may work! Here full term is 38wks, so I guess my doc wants me to suffer an extra few days after that! Poo poo...I shouldn't complain, I know! My hubby has passed on his rotten cold to me now too...dangitt...uhh


----------



## san fran shan

Oh no! A cold would send me over the edge right now. Hope you can kick it to the curb!


----------



## katrus78

San Fran, I have an appt tomorrow on the 20th, and I will beg again for an earlier csection date! 
Damn, I haven't had sex for like 10 months lol (IVF babies w/donor sperm here), so I wouldn't mind it actually, either doggy or spooning lol :) :):)
I told work today that I will only gonna work this week and next week, and that's it. So literally counting the days now!


----------



## jogami

I must admit I was very horny until just last week. Then suddenly sleeping became very painful. I have a pain in my inner thigh/ groin area every time I wake up. Have no idea what it is :shrug: and turning in bed literally brings me to say "ouch" automatically. I didn't use or need my preggy pillow until recently and now I have to put it under the belly or it's really painful. These last 3 weeks are going to drag.... Sigh...


----------



## katrus78

Quick update. Been to the last u/s today. Babies are estimated to be 5.11lb and 6.3lb. I think with these weights I am ready for them to come in a week at the most! I am so done I just wanna cry.


----------



## san fran shan

Wow! Those are great weights! Good job. I want to cry too. I'm so swollen I am wondering if my doc will move my date up at my appt tomorrow.


----------



## katrus78

I begged for them to move my scheduled csection up, but they refused. I said: we both know there is no way I will carry til the 18th of Dec! They said: we know, but we are just not allowed to. Whatever. Now a question. They now want to see me every week. Should I even bother going? There is gonna be no u/s, just a quick check for heartbeats, and asking me if I have questions. I dunno. I feel these appts are kinda pointless now.

P.S. oh, and I forgot to mention my cervix was 3.29cm long by vaginal u/s, so I guess it's good too.


----------



## Porcelain

I just had my first exclusively heartbeat appointment today. It was pointless and itchy like crazy and the babies kept moving so they kept losing the heartbeats, anyway. And there was another lady in the room for hers so my hubby had to wait in the lobby for half an hour.
My one next week is coupled with an ultrasound, but after that something may come up to prevent me from going to it (if these little guys are still in!). I have a copay and it seems silly to have to spend that money when everything feels the same and I have a doc appointment every week anyway.
You got some big babies, Katrus! I wish I remembered what week my last ultrasound was- I just remember thinking that I really got to start bulking them up! Of course they FEEL huge!


----------



## san fran shan

I don't think it's totally pointless to go. I'm getting NSTs weekly to make sure the babies aren't getting stressed with their cramped living conditions, but I also have a small baby and he is less likely to take the stress as well as his giant sister. I also have periods where they don't move as much as usual and want the reassurance of the doc visit. Luckily I have no co-pay.

Katrus, sorry they won't let you to sooner. I'm kinda hoping at the doc today they will say let's jus do it today!! Yeah right. I am getting membranes sweeped today. Kinda nervous.


----------



## PammyJ

San Fran, that may get things moving (a sweep), then they'll take you in for sure!
Katrus, man those are big babies! I went yesterday and at 34wks mine are only 4.2 and 4.4lbs...I was almost downright mad that they weren't bigger...but who knows, its just an estimate, right? I just thought since I had an 8lb baby at 38.3wks that these ones would be bigger too, damnitt! Doesn't help that i'm miserable from this cold my husband gave me!! AND the nurse at my NST as well as my doctor I saw after the NST both told me I need to be eating more and doing less, but my husband does not understand this...who's sitting on the couch and who is running after a 4 year old...I WISH I could be a man just for a day...go to work, come home, dinner ready, wife bath child, wife put child to bed, wife clean kitchen, do laundry, while MAN sits on his ass...I wish...argh...what the hell am I going to do when I have 3 kids....crapppppppp
Oh, and then on the phone with his mom tonight "I've been sleeping on the couch for 2 nights so I wouldn't get Pam sick", and then I was waiting for the "but since I don't wash my hands and hack everywhere I did get her sick, very sick" but that never came, damn liar....sorry guys, rant over....had to vent somewhere...i'm miserable tonight...


----------



## katrus78

San Fran, how did the sweep go? And how does it feel? I am counting the days to your 36 weeks!
Porcelain, I'm planning to go to these weekly appts, but not much enthusiasm anymore either. 
Pammy, they say the babies' weight estimate can be 1lb off, so you may still have bigger babies now :) I don't feel as though mine are as big as they say, I look at my belly and just don't understand where they both can fit lol?
Today my thumb on my right hand is in so much pain, it hurt to even write with a pen at work! Ridiculous.
Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## katrus78

Do you guys think if my cervix length was over 3cm, does that mean I am stil very far from labor? I mean, doesn't it gradually get shorter for the waters to break?


----------



## san fran shan

Aww Pam, vent away! Your DH needs to help you out more! 
Katrus, it sounds like your cervix is still holding strong. I don't know much about the dynamics and when it starts to thin out. 

My appt went well. Passed the NST but they has to use the buzzer on my boy to wake him up because he was trying to sleep through it! Doc checked my cervix and I am 2 cm dilated and 50% effaced. He didnt do a sweep and said he didnt think I needed it??? Maybe he just didn't want me going into labor on his day off tomorrow! 

Happy thanksgiving! Hope you ladies can get some rest.


----------



## Porcelain

2 cm and 75% effaced as of yesterday. I know I wanted to wait until December, but I'm rethinking that now; the boys might have a different idea! I got one little guy who keeps trying to push his foot out of my stomach and one that seems bent on breaking my ribs. Well, I think maybe I did alright bulking them up, at least! My stomach seems to get bigger than I thought was even possible (and my arms and thighs lol)
My sister and her 5 month old are coming into town tomorrow for a week. I'm so happy to have someone new to distract me!
... I guess I will be going to those NST. I'm sure there will only be one, maybe two. I just hope they can hold onto a heart beat for more than a minute next time!


----------



## katrus78

Aaawww, girls, you are both so close! I am very excited for you! Porcelain, what are the estimated weights of your boys now? 75% effaced, wow! I actually thought with 2 or 3 cm dilation they'd be admitting you to the L&D already :)
I am 35 weeks today, and I feel it's like another little milestone. My belly button is really stretched out now, i wonder if it would pop out actually. Now I just need to convince myself it's only gonna be another week :)


----------



## Porcelain

My hubby compared my belly button to a turkey thermometer lol! When it popped out he said they're done!
Their weights at 34 weeks was 4# 12oz and 5# 6oz. Next guesttimmate is on Tuesday; I can't wait to see how much they've grown!


----------



## san fran shan

My belly button never popped out. Its just completely flat now. The skin is soo thin and it looks freaky! I feel so huge right now it actually feels like my skin is going to tear open. Sooo many new stretch marks :( Of course they all show up right at the end. How many more will I get in 2 days??? We are doing another Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow with my sister and parents and my sister is bringing 3 pies! I might burst open! I am looking at it as my last chance to fatten these babies up...At least that's how I am justifying it!


----------



## katrus78

What are you girls using on your belly? I use regular baby oil and bio oil, and so far no new stretch marks. I got lots of old ones from first pg on my hips. I am terrified of getting the new ones on my belly. I put in so much effort to oil it up twice a day, it just would suck to get them now. 
I stuffed myself silly on Thursday for Thanksgiving :) but I won't get another u/s anymore, so I won't know how much the girls have grown in a week. I just assume they would be around 6 something lb each.


----------



## lizziedripping

More like 7Ibs each Kat based on my trusty twin weight chart :) 

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm

If its any consolation ladies, I had stretchies from 30wks with the twins (they were fairly extensive due to the boys being big), but they had all vanished within a few weeks of their birth :) xx


----------



## san fran shan

So lucky no new stretch marks! I use coconut oil but only once a day. DH keeps telling me to do it twice but I don't listen. Now I regret it!


----------



## PammyJ

I use nothing on my belly and have gotton no stretch marks...so its all a myth, the oil and lotions and what not!!


----------



## katrus78

Pammy, I read everywhere that it's a myth, but I still oil my belly up cause it feels like the oil helps.

Lizzie, lol, if they's be 7lb each now, won't you think they'd be eager to come out? Cause there is no sign of anything yet.

I am a bit worried that if my waters won't go on their own, than I won't know when to go to hospital. What shoudl I be expecting? I am terrified that nothing will happen and I will have to go to the end, to my scheduled csec on 18th!! I feel like I should be doing something to encourage the waters to break or labor to start. But instead all I do is lay around and get up to eat, use bathroom, or do minimal activity. Should I be walking around more? It's so cold outside... and putting on socks and shoes is torture. I know I know I am just being whiny... It's just that when my doctor said so excitedly at my last appointment (at 34 weeks):"Congratulations, now you only have a month to go!" I was thinking:" Are you nuts??? There is no way I could carry that long!" I know they know, but why are they talking to me like it is a standard or something to carry twins over 38 weeks??


----------



## san fran shan

I know all the stretch mark prevention stuff is a myth too but the oil feels good and makes it not itch. 

Katrus-maybe they just say 38 weeks so you don't get your hopes up for going early. You can try nipple stimulation. 

I lost a large amount of mucus this morning. Not sure if it was my plug, but it was a lot on the toilet paper when I wiped.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, yeah, I was wondering about the mucus too! What the difference would be between regular mucus and the mucus plug? I had noticed a few times in the past couple of weeks some extra mucus coming out but not excessive amounts. 

San Fran, do you feel anything different now at all? Are you walking around at all?


----------



## lizziedripping

Extra mucus perfectly normal as pregnancy progresses hun. Mucus plug tends to look like snot (sorry) jelly-like and typically streaked with pink, red or brown. There's no mistaking it when it does come away xx

Ps Kat, I meant 7Ibs at 37/38wks Hun not now lol. As for coming out at that weight, mine were almost 9 and 8Ibs at 38wks and by that point showed zero sign of delivering! Bigger babies doesn't necessarily mean preterm birth and it is totally possible to go past 38wks. I know it's hard sweet but it's still better for them to stay in utero as long as possible. Post 37wks hugely Reduces the chances of any issues at birth xx


----------



## san fran shan

Mine was a lot of mucus that did look like snot (ewww). Last few weeks I would have a random streak of it here and there but yesterday is was a huge gob twice when I wiped. No blood though. 

I don't feel much different. Normal amount of pressure and normal amount of contractions. Last night they were 11 minutes apart. I have been doing cooking and cleaning and a little shopping. My feet and legs are massively swollen though so it gets hard. 

I'm really emotional today. I want them to be here but also don't feel ready. All the stuff is ready but I'm not! No turning back though.


----------



## katrus78

You mean real contractions, now BH? So you are scheduled for tomorrow, right? 

Nothing different with me today. Lizzie, so I have an appt tomorrow, but no u/s. how will they know how much they grew? They said there's gonna be no more u/s :(


----------



## san fran shan

Well the contractions aren't painful just uncomfortable so still BH I suppose. I was told to go in only if I start having them every 5 minutes since in the past I have had them regularly at 7 minutes apart. They are at regular intervals though so I'm not sure when BH become the real thing. I am dilated a little so the contractions are doing something. 

I had some watery discharge and more mucus this morning with a tiny spot of blood. Put in a panty liner so I can watch it better.


----------



## Deethehippy

Good luck to all you ladies getting near to birth :flower:

The last few weeks are torture and sooo hard, even the pain of a c-section i think was better than being so heavy and uncomfortable!
Hang in there because once you have your babies in your arms all the discomfort is forgotten and you will be back feeling like your old physical self in no time.
I have lost 3 stone since the birth and i am sooo much more comfortable, just wish i had a night to sleep right through but the babies stop me doing that from the outside now!

Enjoy the time to yourself if you can, catch a movie, eat a nice meal, spend time chatting to your partners, do things that soon you will have no time for!

Not long now 

xxx


----------



## jackie2012

Dee i say that too even the pain of a c section still feels better than the discomfort of a twin pregnancy. lol all my friends who have singletons think im crazy they just don't understand.

San fran i had those regular contraction for quite awhile, lost my plug with very little show a touch here and there. I was slowly dilating but the contraction never got any worse than they already were. I was worried i wouldn't know know when to go in . it wasn't until my water broke i knew but even then it took awhile for the contractions to come really hard. Good luck tomorrow Hope you have a wonderful birth story to share with us.


----------



## lizziedripping

Kat - I didn't have growth scans after 34wks either. Consultant booked me in for section at 38wks then didn't see me again after that! Looking back I'm a little surprised she didn't keep a closer eye just to check the boys were still happy in there. At the last scan at 34wks she estimated them to be around 6 and 5Ibs - out by about a pound. To reassure myself I checked them myself with a Doppler each day. If I'd been concerned, I would have gone straight in xx


----------



## katrus78

Lizzie, I am surprised too. You'd think those last weeks/days are important to make sure babies are doing good... I have an appt tomorrow and very curious what they will be checking for if there will be no scan. Just the heartbeats? 

Dee, Jackie, I'd deff take a csection now (had one 10 years ago) to put me out of this misery. I see myself being prob the whiniest one of the group until the end :(


----------



## PammyJ

Katrus, my water never broke with my first, but definitely knew when I was in labor! Waited at home gill contractions were 5 min apart then made the 45 min trek to the hospital, was 5 cm when I got there! So hopefully both of us feel something soon, I'm miserable!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Pammy, I don't think I'd have patience to wait til my contractions were close. I think as soon as I felt something, anything, I will run to the hospital and won't leave til they take them out lol :) 
I went out today to take my son to the movies, and took my mom shopping, and we walked sooo much! I really hope something moved along at least a little bit.


----------



## PammyJ

I keep hoping the same things, but no walking is helping...I just hurt more and more everyday, like today I can barely walk...i'm SO done...oh, and my crazy 4 yr old is sick at home with me...shoot me, you'd think that would slow her down, heck no, shes more wild!! argh


----------



## katrus78

Hey Pammy! I was at the doc's today, and the conversation went like this:
Me: "I can't do this anymore! You gotta take them out!"
Her: "Yes, you can." - pats me on my shoulder. 
Me: "No, I can't. I really can't."
Her: "Yes, you can. Maybe two more weeks."

This went like 4 times, I was nearly crying. She tried to check out my cervix, and said it was definitely open on the outside, but not sure about inside (it hurt a lot when she was checking, so she stopped). But if it was open on the outside, wouldn't it be open on the inside too? Or am I imagining it wrong?


----------



## jackie2012

well somethings happening so maybe you won't have to wait the two weeks.
My first son my doctor explained how the cervix gets ready for birth as peeling a banana upside down as the "outside" or bottom of the cervix opens the rest of it "inside" gets shorter until it is fully open. after he told me that i went home and was peeling bananas to get a visual lol. 
pammy my kids are like that too when they get sick except they get more lovey dovey and want to hug and cuddle me more. lol but even the night time cold stuff or gravol or anything that should make them drowsy only make them hyper. hope everyone feels better soon.


----------



## Bumblebee117

katrus78 said:


> Hey Pammy! I was at the doc's today, and the conversation went like this:
> Me: "I can't do this anymore! You gotta take them out!"
> Her: "Yes, you can." - pats me on my shoulder.
> Me: "No, I can't. I really can't."
> Her: "Yes, you can. Maybe two more weeks."
> 
> This went like 4 times, I was nearly crying. She tried to check out my cervix, and said it was definitely open on the outside, but not sure about inside (it hurt a lot when she was checking, so she stopped). But if it was open on the outside, wouldn't it be open on the inside too? Or am I imagining it wrong?

I can remember that conversation like it was yesterday! At my 34 week apt I said to the dr - "can we please induce next week, I can't do this any longer" and he said "how do you feel about induction around 38 weeks?" I was like NO WAY!!! I was so happy that I went into labour at 35+4, even though I didn't have them til 36+3, I knew that they are coming and the end was near! 

Not long now for a lot of you, soon I will come online and see all those lovely birth stories and pics of beautiful babies! yaaay! cannot wait! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Bumblebee, thank you :)


----------



## Dollywally

i had that same conversation from 32 weeks i was begging him to take them out. In the end we did it at 37 weeks. A week later than i wanted and a week earlier than he wanted! I really had to fight him for it though!


----------



## PammyJ

Saw my doctor today and he says the VERY end is 38 1/2 weeks, but he said he doesn't think i'll go that far, best news I heard all day! I was like, serioulsy, don't you want to check me? He was like, uhh, no...ho hum...sex it is...maybe that'll stir some stuff up! He also told me he's on call on Thursday so if I do go into labor he'll be the one to deliver...I was like, hmmm, good to know, good to know, lol


----------



## katrus78

Pammy, it's so intruiging now, who is next, who is next??!! San Fran is done, kinda awesome :)


----------



## katrus78

Some more whining from me. Now my ribs hurt so i can't lay on either side for more than a minute. Just want to cry. Also, three more days of work ahead. I want the babies out now! I really can't cope with pain. This is probably the most and longest amount of pain and discomfort I have experienced in my life. It sucks. I don't know how you girls are doing it, but I am just falling apart I am so miserable. :cry:


----------



## jogami

Unlike you ladies I CANNOT go into labour now! I'm keeping my cookie well closed :rofl:
I have my life planned out! Last day of work is next week Friday (the 7th), then hubby is home on the 11th and my csec is booked for the 12th (I'll be 37+2). I'm feeling loads of pressure and pain down there now I really hope I make it!!!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow, if they planned my csec for the 12th, I'd be a little more excited and tried to hang in there til than (not that I would be able to control it though)... I've wanted to give birh on 12/12/12 since I found out I am pregnant :)


----------



## PammyJ

i feel your misery...have sex, maybe that'll help! lol, thats what we're going to do this weekend! i'll be 36wks, so yay!


----------



## Cabbage

PammyJ said:


> i feel your misery...have sex, maybe that'll help! lol, thats what we're going to do this weekend! i'll be 36wks, so yay!

I tried every trick in the book to try to make my DD come last year but nothing worked, she was 2 weeks over-due and I had to be induced... so I won't be trying those things this time around!:winkwink:


----------



## PammyJ

aww that sucks! I did acupuncture and sex, and my daughter came within 2 days!! It worked for us...hopefully it does this time around...I know that sounds awful wanting them to come early but I think after 36wks is ok... :o) I'm miserable and making everyone around me hate me, lol


----------



## Babyduo

I tried everything with my last LO and nothing worked... My husband was going to be out of town and I didn't want to deliver without him....tried it all but ended up with an induction. Not sure how it will be with twins.


----------



## katrus78

I wouldn't mind sex at all, but I have no OH :( (IVF donor babies here). I mean, I self help every day in hopes that maybe orgasms may trigger contractions, but nothing so far. I couldn't even put my shoes on today, so had to walk around in my house slippers. Two more days of work, than at least I can rest.


----------



## katrus78

My feet got so swollen lately! No way I can get any winter shoes on. I think I might just have to go out in my house slippers all the time now :(

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/th_fd7baabb0e2309f5be3b2c7c576683c3.jpg


----------



## ~Hope~

Glad it's not just me with the swollen feet, though technically mine is foot as its just the right one that swells up like that! I can just about get my trainers on if I have the laces really lose!


----------



## PammyJ

Oh Katrus, I say your feet are reason enough to get induced soon! You poor thing! I did swell with my first born, but I haven't this time (yet)...you poor thing...its awful, but it DOES go away, and quickly :o)


----------



## katrus78

Pammy, lets just hope it no more than a week for either of us! I am really really fed up at this point. I know everyone is saying how once babies are here you will forget all this misery, but I feel like I will never forget!!!!


----------



## Cabbage

Feel so sorry for you Katrus! Hope the babies make an appearance soon:flower:


----------



## jackie2012

kat you don't really forget it just becomes a memory and you feel so much relief when they do come it lessens how bad you felt does that make sense lol 
I still clearly remember how uncomfortable and painful it was and how long it all seemed to take but now it seems like it was a blink of the eye. i know i will never forget it but having the babies here now makes it feel so much more worth all that i went through than it did at the time. It won't be too much longer and you'll know exactly what everyone means.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, Jackie. I just wish they'd come sooner rather than later. I can't believe I am 37 weeks, and still there are no signs whatsoever. 
Gonna go take my 5th bath for today, arrrhh!


----------



## PammyJ

I have to say I'm a little at peace with this now...my doc and midwife are both off a week from Monday, so this has to happen this coming week...and I won't take no for an answer! So a week from today is the latest I'll go, yay!!!! I have not gone through all this care with both of them to get neither on the big day...now to convince my doctor to induce me, but like I said, I will not be taking no for an answer! In see him Tuesday, and my midwife is coming here Monday to do a stretch and sweep, yay...so by Tuesday I should know what day I'll be induced, yes!! Katrus, soon, soon...not much longer for you either.


----------



## katrus78

Well, at least you have a big excuse to demand it for next week. I want to see in details how your appt went! My clinic has 6 doctors, all of whom I have met during be whole pregnancy. So it can be any of them when things start happening for me, so can't use an absence of a specific doctor as a reason. 
However, if my body would just give me one little sign, little, but definite, like pink in my discharge, or something that I could call the beginning of contractions without lying to myself, - believe me, I would be calling a taxi right away and would not leave the L&D for nothing!


----------



## katrus78

Lol, I should change my username to CryBaby. I know I am the biggest whimp on here, and I bet you all will be sighing the big sigh of relief with me when I go into labor :)


----------



## Porcelain

katrus78 said:


> Lol, I should change my username to CryBaby. I know I am the biggest whimp on here, and I bet you all will be sighing the big sigh of relief with me when I go into labor :)

It's actually a relief to know that someone else is experiencing the same things I do!


----------



## katrus78

Well, I have great news finally, my c-section is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m.!!! The doctor called me back yesterday and left me two messages, but something was wrong with my phone and I couldn't listen to my voicemail. So this morning, I rebooted the phone, and listened, and was soooo happy!!!!! He said that more tests came back from my last visit there, and it turns out I have the cholestasis of pregnancy (remember when I went to L&D for itchy hands/feet), and they consider this bad enough to take the babies out earlier. Thank god!!!!


----------



## jackie2012

wow congratulations so happy for you. and it's great they caught it and you were insistent on going in now you can do a little i told you so to the doctors lol. can't wait to hear how it all went and see those beautiful girls.


----------



## katrus78

Thanks, Jackie! I can't believe it will actually happen tomorrow.


----------



## PammyJ

Ohhh, lucky you!!! I have to admit, i'm sort of jealous! Hopefully I go next week...if not on my own, well then being induced!!! Good luck in the morning!


----------



## katrus78

Pammy, I know exactly how you feel, hun. I have watched several girls on here who were very very close to my due date all give birth a few days/weeks ago. Honestly, I was jealous. I felt like the only one left. But than there is Porcelain, who is still pregnant at over 38 weeks and hanging there.
Pam, we will still end up being only a couple of days apart. I will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## PammyJ

Thanks K! I'll be thinking about you and those babies in the morning, good luck!!! :o)


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats, I hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## katrus78

It's 5 am, and I haven't slept a minute. I am having pretty regular strong pains, and I would swear it's contractions, but they are not in my belly, they are right under my belly, in my pubic area. When the wave of pain comes, I just want to scream, but when it goes away I could fall asleep, but it's not enough time between them to fall asleep. I took two Norco pills but it didn't do a thing. Took three baths, didn't help. Also, I've noticed some blood in my mucus. Called my doctor when ot just started. He said to take two Norco pills an hour apart, and to just wait til morning. How cruel :( So I am sitting here rocking trying to distract myself and watch TV. One more hour til my family wakes up. God please help me to get through this.


----------



## katrus78

It's 6 am now, tried to lay down again, nope, the pain is just way too strong. Now, when I come to L&D in an hour and a half, I hope they won't make me lay down with those monitors strapped in to my belly. If they do, they better be giving me some pain killers better than Norco right away!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

katrus78 said:


> It's 5 am, and I haven't slept a minute. I am having pretty regular strong pains, and I would swear it's contractions, but they are not in my belly, they are right under my belly, in my pubic area. When the wave of pain comes, I just want to scream, but when it goes away I could fall asleep, but it's not enough time between them to fall asleep. I took two Norco pills but it didn't do a thing. Took three baths, didn't help. Also, I've noticed some blood in my mucus. Called my doctor when ot just started. He said to take two Norco pills an hour apart, and to just wait til morning. How cruel :( So I am sitting here rocking trying to distract myself and watch TV. One more hour til my family wakes up. God please help me to get through this.

Contractions can start low. It sounds to me like the babies may want to come out to play today regardless of whether someone else has decided they're going to lol.

You must be nervous. I'll be willing away the next few hours for you. Think of how far you've come. It feels like a long time when you're in such a state but it really isn't long at all. 

I won't tell you to try and stay calm, that just isn't going to happen. but you'll get through it and you're going to do it magnificently. Wishing you the very best of luck for today.


----------



## katrus78

Ok girls, I am at the hospital hooked to an iv. Apparently, my water broke at some point at night, and by the time we got to the taxi, it was leaking out pretty heavy. It still leaks out, but only when I stand up. The pains I've been having did turn out to be contractions. Now I am very thirsty, sleepy and a little nauseous. They are gonna take me up for a csection in a few minutes. My mom had to leave to take my son back home as they don't allow kids here where they do the sections. So I really hope my mom makes it back on time to be with me in the delivery room and see the girls being born.


----------



## Bumblebee117

aaaaah! so so exciting! good luck sweety! I wish you a lot of strength and a super quick recovery! lots of love! can't wait to see pics! xxx :hug:


----------



## jackie2012

lmao that's so funny that you were looking for any sign of the end to come and you missed your water breaking and dismissed your contractions. 
Looks like these babies wanted to call the shots. Hope the section goes great.:happydance: and remember to take your meds regularly in those first few days even if you feel good and don't think you need them. that's the one thing i wish i didn't do :dohh: once you need them it takes awhile to get back on top of it.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, Henrysmum! I know you guys understand the best. 
So, this is it!!! The girls were born this morning! Madeleine Claire was 7.8 lb, and Sophia Marie was 6.12 lb. I can't really stay on here too much right now as my arms are still shaking pretty badly from anaestasia.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

katrus78 said:


> Thank you, Henrysmum! I know you guys understand the best.
> So, this is it!!! The girls were born this morning! Madeleine Claire was 7.8 lb, and Sophia Marie was 6.12 lb. I can't really stay on here too much right now as my arms are still shaking pretty badly from anaestasia.

Ohhhhh congratulations!!! What fabulous weights, too! Well done you!

Get some rest and update us when you're feeling stronger. Looking forward to seeing your lovely baby girls!!


----------



## jackie2012

awww that's awesome great weights, congrats! rest up and give those girls lots of cuddles. you did so good hanging in there you should very proud of yourself.


----------



## katrus78

Here are a few pics for starters! I am looking at them, and the look so small, but so big to be inside of me just a few hours away! They are like real people lol :)

Madeleine Claire
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/43b8ec6716018abc15d25adcb0dcd399.jpg

Sophia and Madeleine
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/7747988c2d5edf9edf8f9d8ebc7a8331.jpg

Me after birth
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/3d481d6133046a4c3656f8f6b6d8be2d.jpg


----------



## katrus78

jackie2012 said:


> lmao that's so funny that you were looking for any sign of the end to come and you missed your water breaking and dismissed your contractions.
> Looks like these babies wanted to call the shots. Hope the section goes great.:happydance: and remember to take your meds regularly in those first few days even if you feel good and don't think you need them. that's the one thing i wish i didn't do :dohh: once you need them it takes awhile to get back on top of it.

Jackie, I took my thyroid pills with me, but without an original container they came in, so they are not letting me take them. They said they ave to order through the hospital if its not labeled properly. I see their point, and at least they didn't take them away from me. 
And yes, it is hilarious how I missed my water breaking! How? How? I just thought I peed myself a little... a few times lol :) and the contractions? I really thought they must be around my bump, not below it! And the blood? I didn't even mentioned it to my doctor! Anyway, by the time I came over, things went pretty fast, and in a very professional manner. I mean I did my crying when they tried to hook up the iv, and while I was waiting for a action for an hour, one of the nurses was joking and laughing sooo loudly outside my door, I wanted to shoot her, or t least say smth rude - but all that didn't matter as soon as they announced thy were rolling me off to get the girls out. :)


----------



## Porcelain

Congrats! What beautiful baby girls!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Oh Kat they're beautiful!!! The photo of all three of you is absolutely lovely. You look so so proud and rightly so. Well done again. Its so surreal isn't it. Hope you're feeling a little less shakey now. Take it easy and enjoy those snuggles xxx


----------



## jackie2012

oh they are so gorgeous kat and you look so happy and content. it's great you were able to get a pic like that. 
isn't just the greatest feeling in the world looking at them and knowing you made such a perfect little babies. and that they fit inside you, that part always gets me how did they even fit in there lol. :happydance:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on your girls, they are beautiful. xx


----------



## katrus78

Jackie - Yep, I am amazed how they fit in there too! Especially because I did not have a big "twin" belly! 
Does anyone know good tips on how to help your uterus contract back to its original size faster?


----------



## ~Hope~

Well done you! Such beautiful babies and great weights!


----------



## Bon18

Kat your girls are absolutely gorgeous x


----------



## lizziedripping

Yikes how did I miss this!? Massive congratulations Kat, the girls are beautiful and you look so relaxed and happy :) Lovely weights too. Have a great Christmas with your gorgeous children :hugs:


----------



## Cabbage

What!!??? I can't believe I missed all of this! I was expecting a new thread entitled "My twins are here" or something! I was eagerly awaiting the news and didn't think to check in this thread!!! :wacko:

Massive congrats to you Katrus, what adorable babies and amazing weights! I am so happy for you!:happydance:

Well done you! Did your Mom make it back on time???


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## katrus78

Thank you girls! Yes, my mom made it perfectly on time and was with me the whole time through the csection! I am sorry I didn't make the this is it thread, I just thought you guys heard pretty much every inch of my journey, so there was not much to add besides the birth itself :)


----------



## katrus78

Here are some more pictures of the girls though :)

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/959d06b1d8d91c187dc8209526389964.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/bba95973dacc74401a45140a8c28dc0a.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/2b6a0f5855c1263d0f74d5cf4a281d56.jpg


----------



## Babyduo

Love it....they are beautiful!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

awwwwwwwwwwww!!!! they're just precious!!

how are you all doing?


----------



## katrus78

We are being discharged today in the evening! Babies are well, and I am ok too. I wanted to thank you guys again for all the support and advices you have given me in the past few weeks. I will still hang around though, as I am sure I will have many questions down the road about raising twins :)


----------



## Cabbage

Fab photos! Gorgeous girls.


----------



## katrus78

Little update. Feet even more swollen, now I can't bend my toes up without feeling like feet are going to pop open. And now I have noticed the dents in my feet from the slippers! Or if I put one foot on top of the other, and leave it there for a few minutes, it leaves a big dent in my foot. Wow. 

I have managed to have bowel movements, twice today, thanks to the milk of magnesia!!!! They have been giving me stool softeners but it didnt make me actually go. So if anyone is looking for stuff that gently relieves constipation, the formula is: stool softners + milk of magnesia! I feel so much better now :)

Also, finally a lactation specialist came by and showed me that I do have colostrum in both my breasts!!! It did give me the encouragement to keep trying to breastfeed, and I think I made some progress!!


----------



## mummykel1984

Omg i missed it!!! Well done huni your girls are gorgeous xxxx


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, hun! It's my bad, I didn't do the "this is it thread"!


----------



## jackie2012

just a heads up my swelling was like that too and it took about 3 weeks for it to completely go away so i guess it's normal. but if they get more than that achy pressure pain and get really painful get them checked out. 

So nice your doing so well so far. being a twin mom is such a great experience your going to love it.

and love the pics of the girls they are so adorable.


----------



## ~Hope~

Glad the bf is going better. 

Sucks about the swollen feet, I'm so hoping mine go back to normal when the babies arrive, but maybe not...


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, I didn't get swollen feet/ankles during any of my pregnancies, BUT I did get it 24hrs after the section. Doc explained that it is common but temporary after section, and sure enough it had vanished within a few days. If yours were already swollen then e op has likely added to it. Once you move around a bit more it should ease xxx


----------



## katrus78

So far, the swelling is the same. I will update how long it took for the swelling to go away.
We stayed home for the first night. Not much sleep, gotta tell you.


----------



## shell018

katrus78 said:


> We are being discharged today in the evening! Babies are well, and I am ok too. I wanted to thank you guys again for all the support and advices you have given me in the past few weeks. I will still hang around though, as I am sure I will have many questions down the road about raising twins :)


Congratulations!!
What a relief that everyone is doing great...so happy to hear that! What part of Chicago are you from? I live in Northwest Indiana so not very far away.


----------



## katrus78

I live right by the lake in an area called Edgewater. I see you are almost done with our twin pregnancy journey! Hang in there!


----------



## Bumblebee117

oh katrus! congratulations!!!! the girls are absolutely beautiful and I love the pics! lots of love! xxx


----------



## addie25

katrus78 said:


> I know I should be wishing to have my girls baking for another couple of weeks, but I just can't take this anymore! I am just so uncomfortable, and I still work full time while I can barely walk, thanks to SPD! I am not a big whiner usually, but I am just so so so tired now! I want my body back!
> Rant over.

Don't feel bad. Around 34 weeks I also wanted my girls out!! 35 weeks I went into labor and the doctor stopped the labor with medication and I almost attacked him!!!! I was 35 weeks they were fine and huge by the way. 36 weeks and 6 days my blood pressure was so high so I was admitted to the hospital. They got it under control and were going to send me home!!!! I HAD A FIT AND STARTED CRYING AND WITHIN 2 HOURS I HAD A C-SECTION!!! My doctor told my mom he delivered me bc I cried. Well come on DR. CRACK HEAD!! I was pretty much 37 weeks pregnant with 7 pound twins!!!!!!!!! And you were going to hold me off!!!! You will have your girls before you know it. Hang in there.


----------



## katrus78

Thanks hun. I already had my girls though, a week ago on Sunday :) It wa. Huge relief!


----------



## TattooMummy

Congratulations :) The girls are so beautiful and you look so relieved and happy too :)
Well done xx


----------

